# Faulty goods, who pays?



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Recently seen a few posts about faulty goods and return costs. The supplier should cover the cost but some try and avoid it. It is not the same as distance selling regs when you simply change your mind. Section 3.57 is the relevant part in the link below.

May help someone sometime. 

http://www.oft.gov.uk/shared_oft/business_leaflets/general/oft698.pdf


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Distance sellers regulations does mean a trader should cover the cost of return postage if faulty. 

The same doesn't apply for private sale.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Kerr said:


> Distance sellers regulations does mean a trader should cover the cost of return postage if faulty.
> 
> The same doesn't apply for private sale.


I said when you change your mind but either way, if you think your statement is clearer:thumb:

I find not everyone is aware so worth mentioning.


----------

